# Cucumber Shrimp Appetizers...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Dec 8, 2002)

CUCUMBER SHRIMP APPETIZERS
Taste of Home Magazine – P. Kile, Pennsylvania
Exchanges
Yield:  32 appetizers

1 can (8 oz.) unsweetened crushed pineapple, drained
1 can (4 oz.) tiny shrimp, rinsed and drained
1/4 c. reduced-fat mayonnaise
1 T. finely chopped green onion
2 tsp. Dijon mustard
1-1/2 tsp. minced fresh dill
1 medium cucumber (8-in.), cut into 1/4 inch slices
Fresh dill sprigs, optional

In a bowl, combine first 6 ingredients.  Spoon onto cucumber slices.  Garnish with dill sprigs if desired.

One appetizer equals:  16 calories…1 gm fat (trace saturated)…7 mg cholesterol…29 mg sodium…2 gm carbohydrate…trace fiber…1 gm protein ++++ Exchanges:  Free Food


----------

